# when best time to dose HGH



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 21, 2015)

What is the general time to inject HGH? Some say on empty belley and some say ok with food,mornings,midday or nighttime. I have done it at several times and always on full belley,did not notice any difference,in time or meals,whats your best time,and also running IGF-1 Ls3 preworkout on high carb load.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 28, 2015)

Well you are most likely about to receive 10 different answers.  I personally take mine with peptides preworkout.  I feel that it works the best for me.  I workout around 1pm or so btw..   If I take a larger dose then I would split it.  Upon awakening and preworkout.  Carbohydrate intake does not effect GH.  Peptides however, is a different story.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey thanks superlift,ya I have done quite a few peps,i fact I am still running peg on my one day I rest,generally 1/2 a cc to 1cc man get a good rush ha ha now running slin R postworkout on a 125grm carb load and 40 grm protein mix,than 30-45 min. later a full meal,man I got a really flushed face and body tonight,and shakes,all I can think of was the slin,only thing different,i did take near max on slin,at 4iu,maybe tomorrow I will cut it back to 3iu. what do you think.


----------

